# Peeing While Laying Down....



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Recently; Zaidy loves to be outdoors, which is fine by me; I stay at home all day so I take her out every two hours; not because she can't hold her bowels longer; it's because I enjoy taking her outside; (When I'm gone, she won't have any accidents) The weather is beautiful and she deserves to enjoy it. HOWEVER; She has started to feel I'm obliged to take her out every two hours; which is starting to irritate me; some days I make her wait longer because she's such a brat about it, she'll start to whine really loud and bark at the cat and birds if I make her wait. Now; she has started to pee if I tell her no; sometimes she'll act like she's sitting, and start to pee, NOW, it's gotten to the point where she'll lay down lift her tail and pee; I thought it was a UTI or something and she couldn't hold it; so off to the vet we went; they found nothing and when I told them she acts weird if I refuse to take her out; he said she sounds like she's "testing" me; and the weird thing is; she won't do it if I'm not looking; she'll wait until I look her way, lay down and pee; earlier I was brushing her; she rolled over on her back and peed! (The pee squirted everywhere; and I'm not talking about a little bit either!) I'm so upset and don't know what to do; the dog walker told me she waited until he sat down to get her situated scrambled to sit on his lap and began to pee; please help me, she even upon coming home from a 30 min walk; charged in the house; attempted to hop over the gate into my bedroom (Which she's never allowed to enter into) and began to pee outside the door (I had a baby / dog sitter at the time, I was not home) She's 5 months old; and really hasn't started doing this until recently (last few weeks or so...)


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Sounds more like submissive urination to me. At about this time she could be going through a fear period. She may sense your irritation and pee. It's supposed to calm you down...if you were an adult dog. 

If you feel like she just wants to be outside to play, I would take her out on leash and ignore her. Give her a chance to do her business and then take her back inside. When you do take her outside, play with her there until her tongue is hanging out and she's good and tired. She will probably then be more likely to come in the house and chill. I would also start using your crate and creating a very structured schedule to her time outside and her time free in the house. When I am housebreaking puppies they are only allowed to be free in the house once I know they have emptied their bladder.


----------

